# Fall In Love With Our Furever Love Valentine’s Day Contest



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

How much do we love thee? We could count the ways, but that would make for one long blog post. So instead, we just decided to buy your love with some cool prizes! And just to make sure that you continue to love us, we've made our Furever Love Contest easy to enter - all you have to do is like PetGuide on Facebook!

After you like PetGuide on Facebook, you're in the running for these pawsome prizes: A ♥ U dog sweater from Fabdog; two boxes of Loving Pet Barkster's Alfalfa & Beef Krisps; two Valentine Red Bella Bowls; and a $100 Pet Store Gift Certificate. It's just a little token of our love to you that you can pass along to your dog.

And we mentioned before, all you need to do is like PetGuide page on Facebook. Not to worry - if you already like us, you're already entered. You need to be a resident of the U.S. or Canada to win. The contest closes on February 15 at midnight EST. We will be picking a winner on February 17, so you'll have to check Facebook to see if you are our Grand Prize winner of the Furever Love Content.

Hugs and slobbery dog kisses!


----------

